# Is anyone using the eightstar arowana tanks from china



## Tdeon (Mar 4, 2013)

I just bought one... 180 Gallon just looking for feed back... its been up and running for a week and so far good . I have the digital remote control one... very beautiful tanks. So far Temp is correct on digital due to I am running back up to make sure it runs proper.. Just curious any feed back on them or issues anyone had ??? 

Love feed back


----------

